
Pragmatic Go use at bit.ly - icey
http://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/ydcfi/pragmatic_go_use_at_bitly/
======
icey
I'm sorry for linking to the reddit discussion, but HN autokills submissions
to bit.ly URLs.

